# AMD ATHOLON 64 BIT.



## Varunnagwekar (May 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I just want to know what is the full price of the new AMD ATHOLON 64 BIT computers that has recently been released in the market. (I mean the whole computer- monitor, speakers, etc - standard average price). Thank you.


----------



## mohit (May 18, 2005)

which brands pc's are you talking about ? plz specify the brand as there are many brands such as hp,compaq,acer,lg etc.


----------



## Varunnagwekar (May 18, 2005)

*AMD prices*

well i am not talking about any specific brand. i am talking about the average price or a price range in which these beasts can be purchased.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 18, 2005)

Look up your local pc dealers in the yellow pages. Make some calls. Prices would start at about 27k.


----------



## pimpom (May 19, 2005)

Going by metro prices -

A bare minimum 64-bit computer based on a Socket754 2800+ starts from slightly over 20k.

A mid-range system can be assembled for 30-35k.

A gaming hotrod will be above 40k.


----------



## King_Niral (May 19, 2005)

A respectable sysytem will come around 30k  

 But u will have to prioritise ur usage  !!!
to actually be able to get a good system aswell as get it into te budget !!!
i would suggest u to  go in for the AMD ATHLON 64 (754 pin based)<--THey r cheaper with much more performance !!!


----------



## King_Niral (May 19, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Look up your local pc dealers in the yellow pages. Make some calls. Prices would start at about 27k.



 
HEY KEITH HOW MUCH DID U PAY FOR UR CONFIG ??
AND WHEN DID U BUY IT ???

I see i went for cheaper RAM  !!!
and a good graphics card !!!!
UR a gamer !!!
WHICH BOARD DO U HAVE (ASUS k8N  wat????)

CYA TAKE CARE DUDE


----------



## Varunnagwekar (May 19, 2005)

You guys mean to say that these 64 bit computers are so cheap ? They come in the same range of 32 bit processors.  And one last thing will i need a 64 bit os to use a 64 application?


----------



## King_Niral (May 19, 2005)

*AMD Athlon 64 (32Bit MODE + 64Bit MODE) !!!*

Yes the AMd Athlon 64 ARE very much Cheaper then the 32 bit intel counter parts !!! the perform better then the intel .
 the AMD athlon 64 BEAT the PEntium 4 3.2 ghz in MANY TESTs !!!
WHERE is the 3000+ runts at 2.01 Ghz.
   U donot require a 64 Bit Operating System Coz the AMD Athlon 64 can run in 32 bit as well as 64 bit mode !!!!

THough in 32Bit mode they are MONSTERS and in 64Bit THEY are BABY Monsters (NO DOUBT THEY R STILL MONSTERS) .

I would BET MY MONEY ON AN AMD ANY DAY LIKE I HAVE ALREADY DONE !!!


----------



## Varunnagwekar (May 19, 2005)

What configuration do you guys suggest me to buy  (AMD antholon 64 BIt ) for games specifically and within 40000 bucks considring the prices in 9 months?


----------



## akshayt (May 19, 2005)

are u buying after 9 months?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 19, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> Keith Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I discussed my config in a thread previously, my first one in this forum. 

Here's the link :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17514&highlight=

and the one with my final config and price:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18063&highlight=


I'm not primarily a gamer. Unless you call Flight Simulator a game. Don't ever go to *forums.simflight.com/ or *forums.avsim.net/dcboard.php?az=show_topics&forum=102&page= forums and even dare to call it a game. Most members there will bite your head off.   

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 19, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> are u buying after 9 months?



I guess he's just concieved the idea. You can see the fruit after a nine month gestation period.

   

Keith


----------



## pimpom (May 19, 2005)

As King_niral said, you can run a 32-bit OS with 64-bit hardware. But I believe what varun was asking is about 64-bit apps. The answer to that is yes, you'll need a 64-bit OS to run 64-bit software, but that's still some time in the future.

Let's take a look at a few examples of configs that I assembled recently. All RAMs are DDR400, all HDDs are Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm PATA, all optical drives are Liteon, all mice are optical, all monitors are Samsung :

1. Socket 754 2800+
K8MM-ILSR mobo with onboard graphics (OK for non-gaming apps)
128MB RAM, 40GB, CD-ROM drive, FDD
Plain keyboard, mouse, stereo speakers
15" monitor
.... 20k.

2. Socket 754 2800+
K8MM-ILSR mobo, FX5200/128MB
256MB RAM, 80GB, CD-writer, FDD
Plain keyboard, mouse,
17" monitor, 2.1 Mercury speakers
.... 27k

3. Socket 939 3000+
RS480M2-IL mobo, onboard graphics (about the same as FX5200)
512MB RAM, 80GB, Liteon CD-writer, FDD
MM Keyboard, mouse, 2.1 Mercury speakers
17" flat magic-bright monitor
.... 30k

4. Socket 754 3000+
K8N Neo FSR mobo, FX5200/128MB (This was for video editing, not gaming)
1GB RAM, 2x120GB, DVD writer, CD-writer
MM keyboard, wireless mouse
2.1 Creative speakers
DV-AV capture card, TV tuner
19" monitor
.... 63k

These are just examples. Note that none of the above configs is specifically for gaming. For a gaming rig, I'd change some of the items in each price class.


----------



## King_Niral (May 20, 2005)

pimpom said:
			
		

> As King_niral said, you can run a 32-bit OS with 64-bit hardware. But I believe what varun was asking is about 64-bit apps. The answer to that is yes, you'll need a 64-bit OS to run 64-bit software, but that's still some time in the future.
> 
> Let's take a look at a few examples of configs that I assembled recently. All RAMs are DDR400, all HDDs are Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm PATA, all optical drives are Liteon, all mice are optical, all monitors are Samsung :
> 
> ...




  I Think uv got some neat combos there !!! 

i would like to suggest 3 good systems for gaming !!!

correct me if im wrong !!!


MY system CONFIG(STILL IN BUILDING PROCESS >>>>)

ASUS K8N - E DELUX(BOUGHT from mumbai lamington road)8k
AMD Athlon 64 2800+/3000+/3200+


(HAVENT BOUGHT AS YET HAVENT GOT THE PRICES APART FROM 2800+ which is 6.5k . DEALERS say it doesnt come without the COMBO PACK of the board + PROCESSOR{BY the way i am FROM JABALPUR < MADHYA PRADESH} )


Transcend DDR 400 512MB(Lamington road)2.8k

GeForce Fx 5700LE 128 MB with S-media , XFX (IM NOT AN INTENSE GAMER, from lamington road)4.1k

samsung/seagate 80gb sata

A decent TOWER Cabinet + 450 WATT SMPS

DVD ROM DRV + CD writer

INTEX 4.1 or 5.1 speakers

15" or 17" Depends on pricing of other components

till now i have spent 15 k on MOTHER BOARD < RAM <GRAPHICS CARD !!!


NOW FOR A MID-LOW RANGED SYSTEM :-

ASUS K8N - E DELUX or MSI K8N NEO FSR/PLATINUM
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ or 3200+
TRANSCEND / cosair ddr 400 512mb
GeForce Fx 5700 ULTRA 128/256 MB 

A decent TOWER Cabinet + 450 WATT SMPS

DVD ROM DRV + CD writer

INTEX 4.1 or 5.1 speakers

15" or 17" 

approx 38k

for MID - high END Add a better graphics card like the 5900 or 9800
DDR 400 512 x 2 tracscend / corsair DUAL COMBO PACK
2x80gb in raid


 CONFIGS FO MID RANGED SYSTEMS ONLY NOT HIGH !!!


----------



## akshayt (May 20, 2005)

@ King Naral there are too many flaws in you above post.

Firstly to a person with low budget why would you recommend asus k8n-e dl,give me the answer someone?
Why would you not go for asus k8n for 5-5.5k

You should go for 939 with pci-e,who would go for 754

corsair ddr 400 512mb cl=2.5 is for 2824 including tax in delhi,unless you really wanna oc why would you prefer transcend?

for real oc at cheap cost,
ask others abt hynix d43 chips or something,darky probably took it above 270
hynix ddr 400 512mb shd be abt 2200-2400 or higher 
check for d43
i took corsair ram by the way

even weeks/month(s) ago amd 2800 64 was for abt 5100 in delhi

even if you are the most casual of gamers why would you go for fx5700le?
if you don't have budget and don't pay much heed on gaming then how would be a radeon 9600pro 128mb 
or geforce 6200(performance in most games may be lower) 128mb pci-e or agp depending upon mobo

by the way isn't there a mobo with pci-e and agp,how abt perofrmnace

i recommend 160gb seagate sata ncq which i bought for 4150

atx cabinet + with antec preferably
400/450 or higher depending upon system and needs,oc etc

don't go for intex
go for altec lansing or higher

17" true-flat or higher,like samsung 793mb(magic bright)

won't raid be too expensive ,won't going for ncq give decent performance and won't higher capacity drives give better performance

also for highend gaming you shd take 1-2gb ram preferably fast ram like corsair xms

256mb fx 5950ultra is a midrange card and so if radeon 9800xt 256mb , also no point at all taking them as I would rather take 6600gt which is also cheaper probably and newer.


----------



## Varunnagwekar (May 20, 2005)

Oh shit you guys are simply great. the amount of knowledge that you guys posses simply amazes me. great job guys. Okay one last question. 

I want a PC after 9 months. And what I am thinking is that i will upgrade it after some period of times ( as money comes in) SO what is the process that you guys suggest me i mean in which order should i Upgrade my pc. 

Well thanks anyway.


----------



## King_Niral (May 20, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> @ King Naral there are too many flaws in you above post.
> 
> Firstly to a person with low budget why would you recommend asus k8n-e dl,give me the answer someone?
> Why would you not go for asus k8n for 5-5.5k
> ...




I would go for a Asus k8n - e DELUX for a mid ranged pc coz i know that after i would upgrade to the AMD athlon 64 3800+ / 2-3GB of RAM /   Graphics Card i would not feel the need to upgrade for a few years !!!! 

Coz it WOULD be more more powerful then wat my NEEDS R OR WILL BE !!!

AND AFTER the 64 BIT OS's will B in total control Ill go in for the BEST PC AT THAT TIME !!!

IN OTHER WORDS - " I AM BUYING TIME" !!!

I would think Most Will AGree WITH me !!!

HEY I NEVER HAD A BUDGET TO GO FOR A 9600pro128mb LIKE I WAS GIVEN A PRICE OF RS 7500 /- (FROM LAMINGTON ROAD) 

WHICH was way out of my budget !!!!

HEY ANY WAY THAT IS MY WAY OF THINKING !!! 
URS IS DIFFERENT !!!!
REMEMBER - "ALL 5 FINGERS ARE NOT ALIKE " .

ANYWAY 
CHEERS!!!
TAKE CARE !!!


----------



## akshayt (May 21, 2005)

*Hi*

Why can't you put a faster cpu,more ram and a better graphic card with asus k8n , do you even know the difference?


----------



## King_Niral (May 21, 2005)

KNOCK KNOCK UR BRAIN HOME?>??????

I SAID I WAS GETTING A MID RANGED PC NOT A HIGH END ONE!!!

CHEERS !!!!


----------



## akshayt (May 21, 2005)

@ kingral you shd atleast make sense.

tell me the diff b/w asus k8n and k8n-e dlx

you don't get amd 3800 in 754 socket
,max-3700,where would you find it?
so next amd 3400
are you going to upgrade from amd 2800 64 which is the slowest 64bit to 3400 or even 3700
ottherwise you may say you are going sempron but then why would you take k8n-e dlx in the first place?
so whatever you take with 754 now will probably be your final cpu,oc it if you want.

also,why can't you put equal ram in both mobos? and what diff in put of graphic card be there.


in what way is dlx version more powerful?


do you mean to say 64bit is not supported in asus k8n?

by taking k8n if you can take better graphic card for gaming rig,would you not do it?


----------



## King_Niral (May 21, 2005)

sorry the the asus k8n is CHEAP And cheap in performance and the long run!!!

Y is the MOBO/MOTHER BOARD CALLED "MOTHER  BOARD"? COZ ITS THE MOTHER OF ALL COMPONENTS !!!
DELUX OFFERS ME 6 sata comtrollers !!!!
which is not there in the k8n !!!

*www.asus.com/products/mb/socket754/k8n-e_d/overview.htm    <---k8n-e deluxe

*www.asus.com/products/mb/socket754/k8n/overview.htm   <----k8n

and performance has  huge margin like the price!!

ok ill upgrade to the 3700+

i doubt anyone will require more power then that in 32bit operatings !!!!

remember the 754 pin AMD Athlon 64 3000+ beats the Intel 3.2 ghz processor in many tests HANDS DOWN !!!

 Cheers !!!


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

says who that there is big diff in performance?
give me the results.

why do you need 6 sata controllers , normall you need 1 -2


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

I need I THATS Y IM GETTING IT !!!!

IF I WANT SOMETHING I WILL HAVE IT !!!!

HEY BY THE WAY WHEN IT COMES TO PERFORMANCE THE k8n-e DELUXE GRINDS THE k8n BADLY !!!!! 
SO DON't ARGUE !!!
HEY JUST FOR FUNCTIONS !!!

IF U READY THE LINKS I HAD POSTED U WOULD HAVE READ !!!


K8n - Extraordinary Motherbaord for Everyday Computing

K8N-E DELUXE - Home theatre sound with professional-grade storage


The wuality of SOUND IS EVEN DIFFERENT !!!

AND IN RAID I WILL B ABLE TO HAVE RAID 0,1,0+1 & jbod !!!

SO DONT EVEN COMPARE THE K8n TO THE K8n -E DELUXE !!!!

K8N- e DELUXE IS THE FATHER OF THE K8n!!!!! (hahahaahahahahahaha)

HEY u WILL NOT B ABLE TO UPGARDE UR BOARD WITH HALF THE FEATURE  THe K8N-E DELUXE SUPPORTS !!!!

CHEERS !!!!!


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

how many ppl use raid in mid range and tell me who says there is diff in quality,

tell me which features that majoprity ppl will use and isn't there in k8n and tell a benchmark that tells tht k8n-e dlx has better performance


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

hey now ur behaving like a real fool now !!!!

ur not thinking of the future dude !!!

REMEMBER THESE R FUTURE BASED SOLUTIONS !!!!

AND ALL MID RANGED CONFIGS ARE USUALLY AIMED AND THE FUTURE !!! HEY I THINK I WILL GET MORE PERFORMANCE From 6 - 80GB HDDs THEN 1 - 500 GB DRIVE which COSTS $520 (Rs 22,880) <--- the 6 hdd's will fall cheaper than this !!!!!!  


BY THE WAY U NEVER ANSWERED MY PREVIOUS QUESTION !!!!!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## akshayt (May 22, 2005)

what was your previous question

you get more performance in raid than normal if you want and configure it such, but can you use it with 6drives?

also,how many ppl take more than 2-3dirves that too at max?

start a poll and find out.


----------



## sagsall4u (May 23, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> KNOCK KNOCK UR BRAIN HOME?>??????
> 
> I SAID I WAS GETTING A MID RANGED PC NOT A HIGH END ONE!!!
> 
> CHEERS !!!!



BUT getting a pc which u can upgrade is better my mate .. amd themselves say the 754 pin one are crippled . get the 939 pin ones  .. so that u dont have to change the cpu mobo for another 3- 4 yrs


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

cpu sockets are changing and not too slow that is

amd 64 has atleast 3 sockets
940
939
754


----------



## King_Niral (May 24, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> cpu sockets are changing and not too slow that is
> 
> amd 64 has atleast 3 sockets
> 940
> ...





HEY IM AM POSTING O MUCH I DONT REMEBER IN WHICH POSTS I HAVE SAID IM BUYING TIME !!!!

THIS IS THE WAY I THINK !!!!

AND IVE ALWAYS BEEN SUCESSFUL !!!!

BY the way i dont like arguing with KIDS !!!

+ I GET THE BEST THIGS CHEAP !!! AND THE LARGER VARIETY TO CHOOSE FROM !!!!

HEY IM NOT WORKING SO I CANT AFFORD BUYING NEW SYSYTEMS EVER 6 mONTHS !!! SO I BUY THEM EVER 2 YRS !!!!

SO COULD B POSSIBLE I WILL BE AMING FOR A PC FRO AROUND 1.2 LAKHS LIKE MY FRIENDS PC !!! IN 2 yrs time  !!!! SO-"I'm BUYING Time !!!".

THINK ABOUT IT !!!!

CHEERS !!!!


----------

